# Fans voltage?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to choose between 5, 12 and 24V for this fan
This fan will be used as an in-tank air circulation, and i will be building it just like glasstropics website (encased inside a pvc reducer)
So I guess I don't want it to heat or to push TOO much air
I also have not chosen an adapter or controller... i want it cheapest possible but still effective! What would you guys recommand me?
Thanks in advance

Here's the fan description (3.5$!)



Quantity: 1Pc(5V, 12V and 24V are available, please advise which one you need when you settle the payment)
Condition: Brand New
Spec:
- Ultra quiet Low-speed brushless DC fan
- Size: 40mm (L) x 40mm (W) x 10mm (H)
- Material: High Quality Plastic Housing
- 9 Plastic Blades
- Speed: 6000-12000 RPM
- Airflow: 5.84-11.23 CFM
- Noise: 20-26 DBA
- Rating: DC 5V/12V24V , 0.10A-0.3A
- Low speed, moderate air flow 
- Quiet sleeve-bearing design 
- Fit compact computer cases, power supplies, etc
Part. No.: 4010S


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont know if one voltage is better than the others but most of the nice controllers seem to be 12v. 

I'm curious where you found that fan though, haven't seen any 10mm thick fans running over 6 cfm


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Check out newegg.com and tigerdirect.com or ebay for cheap fan controllers. Just be sure to read the reviews - sometimes you get what you pay for.

If you went with the 12v fan IMO it would be easier to find an appropriate power supply (a lot of phone chargers are 12v) to cannibalize.

I would rather have a more powerful fan that I can turn down than a weak fan that I can't turn up.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agreed, I would be concerned about the low CFMs. I use 60mm, 12v fans in the 18 to 22 cfm range with an adjustable 12v controller/adaptor. Now I can easily turn the voltage down for less airflow.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I found it on ebay

I was thinking of scrounging cell phone chargers and other various adapters and up to now, it seems my fans wont cost me more than 10$ ea
I was thinking of maybe using those that are too strong in bigger vivs, while using the weaker one in smaller vivs
im not sure i wanna pay 30$ for a controller because i have MANY vivariums! i would end up with controllers all over the room
so should i go with 5v or stick with 12v?
what happens if i use a 12v adaptor with my 5v fan or 24v?
is there any controller out there that would be worth it for me? dont forget im from canada... we dont have a third of what you guys got, and most of the time it is MUCH more expensive 

tx guys!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

It's ok to under power fans but, it might burn out the motor if you used a 12v adapter to power a 5v fan.

Depending on how close together all your viv's are you might be able to use an old computer power supply (~200w) to power all your fans for that rack. If this is how yours are set up then I can go into more detail.

If you have individual tanks spread out across a room or house I would personally go with individual power supply + fan combos for each tank.

If a fan controller doesn't work for you - you can just get a basic potentiometer (just check the ratings). All a 'computer fan controller' is is basically a fancy looking potentiometer.

Either way you go it might look pretty frankenstein.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

ok so if i have a 9v adaptor, i could use it with no problem with a 12v fan, but i cant do the opposite right?
so, I guess i should be getting the 12v fan since its CFM seems pretty decent, right?

My vivariums are racked in a room... i have double racks on each side of the walls, and a big column of 8 viv right in the middle of the room! so maybe comp power supplies might be a good idea... these are pretty cheap too

...duh I just checked ebay and found this for less than 4$ shipped
Computer PC Mini 3-Pin CPU Fan Speed Controller on eBay.ca (item 180640424831 end time 14-Jun-11 18:21:40 EDT)

lets say I get this thing, and rewire it to my adapter, then plug the fan in the controller... do I have a fully speed controlled ~15$ in-tank air circulation pod? but then i really need "3-pin" fans so they can be controlled right?

and this unit would enable me to control 3 different fan in 3 different vivarium for say? for less than 7$?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Controller-3-Pin...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e6399e6a8

I guess I was really overpricing those fancy potentiometer!

EDIT: just noticed there are 2wire 3pin? i need 3 wire for control right?...

tx a lot steven for the help!!


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

those are usually around 4 bucks, even if you don't get them on ebay, but a lot of the reviews say they burn out in 48 hours.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

and yes, 3 wire is required for feedback, tells the controller the rpm I believe.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't use any regulator. Just the fan wired directly into a power adaptor with an adjustable voltage switch. Cheap and simple. Just like my wife says I am!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

> ok so if i have a 9v adaptor, i could use it with no problem with a 12v fan, but i cant do the opposite right?


Correct.



> so, I guess i should be getting the 12v fan since its CFM seems pretty decent, right?


Well, I'm not sure of the fan you are talking about but, almost any 12v fan should put out some decent CFM. 

As for the rest of it - it's sort of a yes and no.

Most of the reviews of the cheapest fan controllers seem to highlight an issue with (like mellow said) the controllers burning out quickly. 

When it comes to wiring everything together - it can seem a bit complicated. You can browse for quite some time to find matching 3pin/2pin/MOLLEX fans and controllers. Or if you have confidence in being an electrician you can start cutting and splicing wires.

If you go the route of matching up cables (fan cable -> fan controller -> power supply) it can be less messy but, you might not be able to find a 6 ft long premade 3 pin fan cable.

I might start out with setting up everything without a fan controller - and add it where needed.

I'm not too sure how familiar you are with computer power supplies so here is a picture of some of the 'standard' types of connector that come off of a power supply.










I'm 98% sure that the Molex cable(s) output is only 12v - If you have a multimeter you can try checking some of the other connections.

Well, I hope this helps and makes sense to someone other than myself - it is a little late.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I ordered one of those cheap controller... i ll be trying it, if needed

so i get it that altho it still depends on many things, a 12v fan might run just fine directly on an adaptor

Pum, what is that adjustable voltage switch you're using?

im pretty familiar with psupply and have no problem rewiring stuffs so i guess i ll be gettin a few pieces and play the try n error game 
tx a lot for all the help!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

De rien, bon chance!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

FwoGiZ said:


> I ordered one of those cheap controller... i ll be trying it, if needed
> 
> so i get it that altho it still depends on many things, a 12v fan might run just fine directly on an adaptor
> 
> ...


Some AC/DC adapters come with an adjustable voltage switch built in. Like this one here on eBay. UNIVERSAL AC DC ADAPTER 1.5V 3V 4.5V 6V 9V 12V 1000mA @ | eBay You can switch it from 12v,9v,6v,5v,4v,3v, and 1.5v. I chop the plugs and do a simple hard wire.
The fan you first gave specs on, says .1 to .3 amps, so the adapter I linked you to, at 1000mah (same as 1 amp), can power up to 3 of your fans.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

If you connect a 12 volt fan and the specifications say the minimum is 9 volts. Will the fan run slower? 
The reason I'm asking is cause I got a 70 gallon tank and will need 30 cfm's. I would prefer to go with 2 fans blowing air threw their own channel vs 1 fan split 2 ways from one channel. The fan I want SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- SUSCOOL81 says the lowest is 9 volts. If it works that way I would have 2 fans running at 15 cfm's each and barely any decibals.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

We were using a power brick to power my fans and it was supposed to be a 12 v but actually put out closer to 16v! We tested all we had at home and all came in between 14 and 16. You can hook a fan up straight to the power brick but if the out put is too high it will shorten the expected life of your fan. Because it spins much faster. (so if you under power it it will probably run slower)

Even the adjustable ones, the 9 v setting actually put out the appropriate 12v we were looking for

My bf ended up setting up an ardruino for my lights and fans with voltage regulators and a bunch of other good stuff.

~ Sue
sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Just buy a 2 wire fan. I picked one up from Radio Shack for $15. If you have any kind of 12v, 9v, 6v power adapter laying around, this is perfect. The higher the volts the better. Look around for old cell phone chargers, portable phone chargers, or anything that has the little converter box built in. Cut the wires and I'd suggest soldering the wires and using heat shrink. If you want an adjustable unit, get a rheostat from Radio Shack and hook it to one of the wires. It doesn't matter which side.


----------

